# US Capitol and the Mud Flood



## UncleVito (Apr 30, 2022)

This picture of George Washington on the capitol dome supports the theory that many of our old Greco Roman buildings are much older than we are being told.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/1024px-Apotheosis_of_George_Washington.jpg

It sure looks to me like George was added -- painted over -- one of the old "gods," possibly Zeus.

Thoughts?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 30, 2022)

UncleVito said:


> This picture of George Washington on the capitol dome supports the theory that many of our old Greco Roman buildings are much older than we are being told.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/1024px-Apotheosis_of_George_Washington.jpg
> 
> ...



That's hilarious!


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 30, 2022)

Detailed view from Wiki:


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 30, 2022)

UncleVito said:


> This picture of George Washington on the capitol dome supports the theory that many of our old Greco Roman buildings are much older than we are being told.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...pg/1024px-Apotheosis_of_George_Washington.jpg
> 
> ...


SH Archive - Norumbega: Washington Monument and the Roman Empire

SH Archive - When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods


----------



## TheSpectacleIsYou (May 6, 2022)

He looks like he just sat down in his bathrobe for a zoom call.

The woman holding the bundle of sticks/hatchet on his left with the "liberty" cap looks interesting. I wonder if the sticks had bigger meaning than just symbolic. In only Babylonian releifs you'll see Inanna carrying a rod and measuring cord. I would assume the bundle of sticks had the same function, for measuring and creating geometry.


----------



## JBCalcutta (May 7, 2022)

Googled East India Company flag, "It was reported that the number of stripes was chosen *because many of the East India Company's shareholders were Freemasons*, and the number thirteen is considered powerful in Freemasonry."

The “stars and stripes” were taken from the Washington coat of arms. If one visits George’s family tomb in Great Brington, Hampshire, England, one can see them plainly carved on the tombs in the church there. At its 'founding' the colonies and their inhabitants were transferred from being the property of the Crown to being the property of the corporation. The USA is a corporate entity.

13 Colonies is a distraction. They were Masons. Just like the EIC went into Madras and Calcutta, they went into Washington DC, finding Free Mason to renovate.


----------

